# Cure my butt ache, suggest me a wallet



## Mike (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm looking for a new wallet and would like some suggestions. I have always used and currently use a black leather trifold. I like trifolds because there are enough pockets and separate compartments for credit/debit cards, store loyalty/discount/membership/reward/why am I carrying this cards, money, and ID's. 

I do not like the idea of wallets or clips that when you pull them out, expose the cash you're carrying or parts of your credit cards and ID. 

My big problem with my current wallet is that it's too bulky. Even as slimmed down as I can get it and little to no cash inside, its still a butt burden. I have to take it out when sitting otherwise it's very uncomfortable. This will lead to my forgetful self leaving it in the car, on desks, or wherever else I may set it. 

I don't have a brand preference, black would be nice, preferably not $100+

So whats a good trifold, bifold, or even single unit wallet that's slim, good quality, well organized, and secure?


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 27, 2015)

I use a trifold and cargo pockets


----------



## tedtan (Aug 27, 2015)

I got to the same point (mine even twisted my back enough that it bothered my lower back if I left it in my pocket while sitting) and moved to a front pocket wallet. While some of them do use a money clip for cash instead of hiding it away, it's much more comfortable and you won't leave the wallet behind like you have been. And there are some that don't use a clip, too.

So I recommend you look into front pocket wallets in your situation before making a final decision. I much prefer it to my old tri-folds.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 27, 2015)

Front pocket. That's how I solved wallet pain in the butt.


----------



## Mike (Aug 27, 2015)

MetalheadMC said:


> I use a trifold and cargo pockets



I wear dress pants the majority of the week :/



tedtan said:


> I got to the same point (mine even twisted my back enough that it bothered my lower back if I left it in my pocket while sitting) and moved to a front pocket wallet. While some of them do use a money clip for cash instead of hiding it away, it's much more comfortable and you won't leave the wallet behind like you have been. And there are some that don't use a clip, too.
> 
> So I recommend you look into front pocket wallets in your situation before making a final decision. I much prefer it to my old tri-folds.



I occasionally do throw my wallet in the front pocket especially if I'm wearing some type of workout pants, but my pockets are usually already filled by keys, cellphone, and other miscellaneous stuff, so I like to utilize all of my pants real estate when I can in order to evenly distribute pocket load.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 27, 2015)

^^^ I hear you on the front pocket issues, but I'm a front pocket guy myself, and i've basically learned to live with it just fine. My front pockets when leaving for work....

1. Wallet (standard leather folding wallet stuffed with credits cards, security badge, etc)
2. Big ass phone
3. keys
4. Ecig

No problems, unless you get those pants/shorts with super shallow pockets that cause you to lose everything...hate those (wearing a pair right now actually, but managing).

Front pocket is the better solution IMO, no way i want to sit on a bulge all day long.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 27, 2015)

Front pocket or just use a purse.

Back pocket will never be comfortable no matter how slim the wallet.


----------



## Mike (Aug 27, 2015)

Well what's a good front pocket wallet then? I still would like to slim this wallet down regardless of where I'm putting it.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 27, 2015)

Take wallet out when at a desk. Didn't even read post. Don't work at a desk? Thin card holder and front pocket. Anything else will hurt your lower back/butt/anoos.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 27, 2015)

Minimize, accessorize. 
Cut the clutter, reduce the size, and only put in your wallet what you'll likely use everyday. From there, you can either put in your front pants pocket, or the chest pocket of a coat/jacket.

I routinely go through my wallet and purge. I basically keep it down to my drivers license, medical card, CCW permit, ATM Card, grocery rewards card, Library card, a guitar pic in the cargo pocket, and a few family pics. Any more than that, and I'll retrieve it from the home office as I have need.

Same with keys, down to the bare minimum. I finally stopped putting all those SKB keys on my key chain since one key fits em all anyway.
House, car, gunlock, safe, keyboard/guitar case, steering wheel lock. That's it. Tool boxes at home can have their locks stored in our safe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2015)

Go for a hard-sided wallet. Leather, vinyl, etc. is nice and flexible and allow you to fill your wallet with crap, going with something rigid with a finite amount of space will force you into better wallet "housekeeping". 

I carry this: FLIPSIDE 3X WALLET | Flipside Wallets- The Wallet Has Evolved.

It's 11/16" thick, which isn't incredibly thin by wallet standards, but it'll always be that thick and since it's uniform it won't look like a weird bulge in your pocket. 

I recommend it especially since it's rather high capacity, I fit 11 cards and 10 bills, will be a good starting point as you look to reduce what you carry around.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Aug 27, 2015)

A good, broken in leather wallet is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 27, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I carry this: FLIPSIDE 3X WALLET | Flipside Wallets- The Wallet Has Evolved.



Seems us foreigners aren't worthy to witness the evolution of the wallet
Here's what I got for clicking the link: "Forbidden - Users from your country are not permitted to browse this site."

I just put my wallet into my bag nowadays. I had the same problem with it being just plain uncomfortable in my back pocket. Worst of all, with time my cards would start to crack and I constantly had to get replacements


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mathemagician said:


> Take wallet out when at a desk.



I do this too. I have the usual bi-fold wallet but with credit/bank cards, cash, receipts, bus pass, etc in it I learned after years that sitting on a wallet is just bad. I take mine out when I get to work and lock it up in my drawer with my MP3 player and cellphone.


Rev.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2015)

Dcm81 said:


> Seems us foreigners aren't worthy to witness the evolution of the wallet
> Here's what I got for clicking the link: "Forbidden - Users from your country are not permitted to browse this site."
> 
> I just put my wallet into my bag nowadays. I had the same problem with it being just plain uncomfortable in my back pocket. Worst of all, with time my cards would start to crack and I constantly had to get replacements



Per thier site: 



> CURRENTLY SHIPPING TO: USA, CANADA, AUSTRALIA, UK, IRELAND, FRANCE, ITALY, and SPAIN



That usually means there is a copyright/patent issue in certain markets. Perhaps another company has been making a similar product in your country for longer.


----------



## asher (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't care what size wallet you have, or where you carry it, just don't sit on it in your back pocket. That way lies badness.


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 28, 2015)

I've been using a Bellroy Note Sleeve for a couple of months now and I'm quite happy with it. I do put it in a drawer when I'm sitting down at my desk, but for everyday usage it's quite slim and sometime I don't even notice that I have it. Which has led to frantically groping my ass in public to make sure that it's there


----------



## p0ke (Aug 28, 2015)

I also have a problem with my wallet, but it's not my ass/back getting hurt, it's my credit etc. cards wearing out  I usually have to have them replaced at least once a year because they press against each other while I sit on them, so they slowly bend and eventually snap in the middle  
I've been looking at some kind of hardcase for them, but I'm sure that'll be the most painfull thing ever to sit on  

That Flipside-thing looks pretty much like what I've been looking for though. There was a similar product but much thinner with sliding card slots somewhere , but I haven't been able to find one online yet... I also don't remember where I saw that 

EDIT:

Found it: http://www.acmwallet.com/6-card-wallet/black-hybrid-acmrwallet


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 28, 2015)

other than making your butt hurt you're also doing a load of bad sh--- to your lower back. sitting all day is already bad enough, now you're hips are constantly tilted. not good. 

if you're worried about your dress pants not having the sexy flat look only bring credit cards and business cards. but i will be honest most people don't notice other people's dress pants while at work.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 28, 2015)

I still carry my wallet on the cheek, but I also have an ergonomic desk at work since my Doctor prescribed it. It raises/lowers at the push of a rocker switch. I spend most of my day standing with occasional sitting. It's helped improve my overall posture, but it also burns calories all day long.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 28, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I still carry my wallet on the cheek, but I also have an ergonomic desk at work since my Doctor prescribed it. It raises/lowers at the push of a rocker switch. I spend most of my day standing with occasional sitting. It's helped improve my overall posture, but it also burns calories all day long.



standing while working ftw


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 28, 2015)

I keep mine in my man purse (backpack)


----------



## chillhuman (Aug 28, 2015)

I carry my wallet in my right front pocket. Never hurts to sit, and I have never been pick pocketed. This way, any wallet works.


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 28, 2015)

BMFWallets.com - Get Your Bad Mother Fucker Wallet - The Official Wallet As Seen in Pulp Fiction

You welcome.


----------



## crg123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok. So this might not help your back since these are made of god damn boot leather, but this is companies makes the best wallet I've ever used. I've owned mine for the past year and can't imagine having another one. 

Super sturdy, quality and reasonably priced.

Leather Wallets - Bifold, Trifold & Card Wallets | Saddleback Leather Co.

Life time warranty too if it rips... it wont lol. I have the coffee brown bi-fold.

Mine fits fine in my dress pants front pocket. I never use my back pockets since i hate having a lump where it is when i sit.

Maybe just try his business credit card wallet, if you want super minimal. http://www.saddlebackleather.com/credit-business-card-wallet


----------



## p0ke (Aug 31, 2015)

I noticed yesterday that the coin compartment of my wallet was broken, so I bought this one to replace it 

Fashion Men Short Wallet Bilfold Leather Purse Handbags Card Holder Coin Bag Hot | eBay


----------



## Mike (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I ended up going with a simple and relatively cheap slim wallet. I got one of the Hammer Anvil Minimalist wallets:






Just going to rock it in the front pocket and start using some phone apps to try to remove some of my store cards and anything else that's not currency or ID related.


----------



## vilk (Aug 31, 2015)

My wallet is huge. But it was also an expensive gift from my wife. So I guess I'm stuck with it.

I really want one of those Very Small bellroy wallets. I think they seem awesome. I want to get it where my money is folded, not my leather.


----------



## ncfiala (Aug 31, 2015)

George?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoPf98i8A0g


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 8, 2021)

i'm reviving this old thread because things have changed drastically.
i didn't think i needed another wallet, or a variation from whatever i've been buying last little while (i'm mostly using fabric wallets now, and steering away from leather). And while all those are great, and i haven't had much to complain about, these have caught my eye and i want one:





and i like how this does have a built in coin pocket where i can keep a guitar pick or two. 

may have to get this in the near future.

what are you guys/girls using?


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 8, 2021)

Let me help you out OP.
https://www.all-ett.com/collections.../nylon-original-wallet?variant=36906837049508

I’ve had this wallet for 5 years. My buddy has had his for over 10.

Basically a wallet made from parachute fabric. Ridiculously, stupid thin. Tough as shit. I will never own another wallet again. Also tons of fucking room inside if you get the original (the one i linked).


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 8, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> i'm reviving this old thread because things have changed drastically.
> i didn't think i needed another wallet, or a variation from whatever i've been buying last little while (i'm mostly using fabric wallets now, and steering away from leather). And while all those are great, and i haven't had much to complain about, these have caught my eye and i want one:
> 
> 
> ...



I use this one:

https://bellroy.com/products/apex-slim-sleeve/leather_rfid/onyx#slide-2

I don’t carry much cash, maybe $150-$200 at most and not even really that many cards. Works for me and seems to be built well. Was a Christmas present from my wife, dig it muchly.

Been a front pocket carrier for decades, fuck all that ‘giant wallet in the back pocket’ shit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 8, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> i'm reviving this old thread because things have changed drastically.
> i didn't think i needed another wallet, or a variation from whatever i've been buying last little while (i'm mostly using fabric wallets now, and steering away from leather). And while all those are great, and i haven't had much to complain about, these have caught my eye and i want one:
> 
> 
> ...


I used to use a zenlet which is a great option if you only really carry cards, though they have a version that can hold coins too. I ended up giving it to my mom and buying a Fantom to replace it. The version I have only holds cards but they do have other versions with coin slots and bill holders. Very very solid construction and the price point isn't stupid like the zenlet stuff is nowadays. The zenlet was better at splaying the cards out for easy access but that's a minor quibble. Worth a look if you're interested in a more minimalist wallet. 
https://store.fantomwallet.com/featured-products/


----------



## MFB (Mar 8, 2021)

I hope the OP found a solution in the 5 years since this was posted


----------



## p0ke (Mar 8, 2021)

My wife bought me a Legend of Zelda wallet from a Nintendo store in NYC when she visited a couple of year ago - it has a big metal logo on it, so now I basically have a permanent triforce picture on my right buttcheek since I sit on it all day long


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 8, 2021)

I just stopped sitting on my wallet because i read about how it’s actually pretty bad for your back long term


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 8, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I used to use a zenlet which is a great option if you only really carry cards, though they have a version that can hold coins too. I ended up giving it to my mom and buying a Fantom to replace it. The version I have only holds cards but they do have other versions with coin slots and bill holders. Very very solid construction and the price point isn't stupid like the zenlet stuff is nowadays. The zenlet was better at splaying the cards out for easy access but that's a minor quibble. Worth a look if you're interested in a more minimalist wallet.
> https://store.fantomwallet.com/featured-products/



I was comparing the aviator with ridge, and fantom. 
I don't like how fantom is fixed size. It won't adjust with more or less cards. 

I don't like ridge as it seems wonky with extra cards, and the coin rack is seen as an after thought.

The new aviator slide seems to have fixed the issue with all of the.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Go for a hard-sided wallet. Leather, vinyl, etc. is nice and flexible and allow you to fill your wallet with crap, going with something rigid with a finite amount of space will force you into better wallet "housekeeping".
> 
> I carry this: FLIPSIDE 3X WALLET | Flipside Wallets- The Wallet Has Evolved.
> 
> ...



I'm now on year 8 with my Flipside. Still functions (and pretty much looks) as new. 

Love it.


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 8, 2021)

I switched to a Ridge wallet. I don’t keep anything in my back pockets anymore. I actually hate sitting with anything in any pockets


----------

